# No thanks to this mother-in-law !



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://uk.lifestyle.yahoo.com/famil...ail-goes-viral-blog-122-yahoo-lifestyles.html


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow! What a snobby b*^&#. Gives a whole new meaning the "the mother-in-law" term.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your not wrong there! I feel sorry for the young lad.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's mother-out-law !! What a #@$$%%%^^&&& LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes she sounds lovely doesn't she!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She's definitly got a permanent wedgie, holy crap. The future DIL didn't help the situation any letting the email go public though. The poor son, or should I say Sod is going to have a long battle on his hands.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think you sum it up well Don!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She definitely keeps up the tradition of what MILaws are all about!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Typical in-law... mother or not. They have way too many opinions... in my opinion, of course.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mum in laws....Actually I can agree with parts of the mothers thoughts. There is nothing wrong with being a thankful guest I know my wife shows her appreciation. As for falling in line with expectations...there could be trouble in paradise.

Reminds me I need to send my mum in law a thank you card today for her calling to say hi yesterday...guess I better add flowers too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Being a thankful guest should be a given, and it's a shame that the future DIL apparently wasn't, however the future MIL should perhaps look n the mirror when it come to manners and social graces. Pointing out anothers social shortcomings in the manner she did was not only rude but tacky as well. She probably accomplished her subconscience (or conscience) goal of alienating her future DIL and has caused a rift that will never heal.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think its just woman for you. Nasty things.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Don has a good point.

My thought is that her MIL should have helped her DIL see the rights and wrongs, do's and do nots. Perhaps her mother was not too well trained ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think she should keep her opinion's to her bloody self or it might come back to bite her in the arse!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The future MIL is going to find fault with whomever he brings home.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The DIL found that her hubby is the SOB and the MIL is going to find that she SOL without her DIL on her side. So she should stop being a PIA and use a little TLC to smooth over her actions.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh i see!....


----------

